# [Full] The Bloods of Sigil



## Mark Chance (Sep 16, 2003)

*The Setup*. Stop rattling your bone-box, berk. This here is for bloods only.

The Cage is protected more than just the Lady, more than just the Hardheads pushing the Guvners' line. The Bloods of Sigil call the Cage home, and fighting the good fight is what The Bloods do. When some bubber gets peeled, a Clueless gets put in the dead book, or cross-trading scum give the law the laugh, The Bloods are there to bust heads and see that the music gets paid.

*The Real Chant*. The Bloods of Sigil is a Mutants & Masterminds game set in the Planescape multiverse. Your hero is one of The Bloods, a confederation of exceptional individuals that fight injustice both in and out Sigil.

_What power level?_ PL 15 *but* with the max attack and defense bonuses, max skill ranks, and max power rank of a PL 10 hero.

_Any prohibited skills, powers, or feats?_ No, no, and yes. Please, no Minions or Sidekicks. If your hero has powers with Source: Mystical, please distinguish between Arcane Mystical and Divine Mystical.

_How many weaknesses can my hero have?_ No more than two, but notice below that most factions include one weakness.

_How many players will you take?_ No more than five.

_Which players will you take?_ Well, seems like most folks do first come, first served, so we'll give that a try.

_Do I need to own Planescape or M&M?_ No, and yes. If you're not at all familiar with Planescape, don't sweat it. You'll just be one of the Clueless. I do not, however, want to make up your hero for you.

_So, what about factions?_ They exist, and membership in one is required. See the next message for more information.

_Does my hero_ have _to belong to a faction?_ Yes, but keep in mind that I am counting the Outsiders as a faction. And, yes, you have to have the faction's associated benefit and weakness. Watch those stacking limits.

_Do you prefer a specific format for character submissions?_ Yes, I do. Check the third message for sample character.

_How will the game begin?_ Rather simply. Each respective hero has been summoned to Sigil for the reading of a will. Each hero, at some time in the past, met a powerful sorcerer known only as Metatron. Metatron's last wishes bring the heroes into the game.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 16, 2003)

*The Factions*

*The Factions*

*The Athar* (The Defiers, the Lost)

Philosophy: There are no gods. Gods may be powerful, but they aren't gods. Gods can't die, and the bodies of dead "gods" float in the Astral. You do the math. There _might_ be a true god, a real supreme being, but the jury's still out on that one. If this god does exist, however, then that discovery is a religious goal worth pursuing.

Primary Plane of Influence: The Astral.

Allies: The Believers of the Source. Sometimes.

Enemies: None in particular.

Benefit: All of the Lost have Protection +5 [Flaw: Only versus Divine Mystical powers; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp] and Precognition Resistance +5 [Special: Adds +5 to the DC to use Precognition regarding the Lost; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp].

Weakness: The Lost's Protection applies even against beneficial Divine Mystical powers.

*Believers in the Source* (Godsmen)

Philosophy: All things are godly. All things can ascend to the power of a god. Maybe not in this life, but eventually. Everything everywhere is slowly, irrevocably evolving to godhood. But we'll get there first.

Primary Plane of Influence: The Ethereal.

Allies: The Athar. Sometimes. The Doomguard has its uses as well.

Enemies: The Bleak Cabal and the Dustmen.

Benefit: All Godsmen have Super-Charisma +5 [Source: Training; Cost: 2 pp].

Weakness: A Godsmen cannot be Resurrected. He can be Reincarnated, but the GM gets to reassign power points.

*The Bleak Cabal* (Bleakers, the Cabal, Madmen)

Philosophy: Nothing has any meaning. No even the claim that the multiverse has no meaning is true, because that's still an answer to the question. There are no answers. None. Everything is true, everything is false, and it's all the same.

Primary Plane of Influence: Pandemonium, of course.

Allies: None, really. The Doomguard, Dustmen, Revolutionary League, and Xaositects are sympathetic.

Enemies: Most especially: the Fraternity of Order, the Harmonium, and the Mercykillers.

Benefit: All Bleakers have Mental Protection +10 [Flaw: Versus emotion effects only; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp].

Weakness: All Bleakers are subject to fits of melancholy. On any roll of a 1, but no more than once per day, a Bleaker is overcome by the meaninglessness of everything. He refuses to do anything unless philosophically convinced by another that it's worthwhile, or until the fit passes in a few hours. A Hero Point can be spent to temporarily overcome the melancholy.

*The Doomguard*

Philosophy: Entropy is inevitable. The multiverse isn't meaningless...yet. It certainly isn't evolving or improving. Decay is the natural state of everything. We seek to neither postpone or hasten the natural decay of all things, and those that do are asking for trouble. Entropy will neither be compelled nor denied.

Primary Plane of Influence: The quasiplanes of Ash, Vacuum, Salt, and Dust.

Allies: The Bleak Cabal and the Dustmen, to an extent.

Enemies: The Believers in the Source, the Fraternity of Order, and the Harmonium are not likely to be friendly.

Benefit: All members have a Doomsword [Weapon +8L; Source: Device; Cost: 1 pp] and the Attack Focus feat with armed combat.

Weakness: The Doomguard are naturally resistant to healing and cures. The DC for medical treatment performed on a Doomguard is +5 normal. Treat the Doomguard as if he has Protection +5 against the Healing power.

*The Dustmen* (The Dead)

Philosophy: There is no such thing as life. We're all already dead, but some of us are less dead than others. We all walk the path toward True Death, and it is a journey of discovery leading to final release from trials and pains.

Primary Plane of Influence: The Negative Energy Plane.

Allies: The Bleak Cabal and the Doomguard, to an extent. The Fated aren't too bad.

Enemies: The Sign of One and the Society of Sensation.

Benefit: All Dustmen have Super-Charisma +10 [Flaw: Only vs. the undead; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp].

Weakness: Dustmen can neither be Resurrected nor Reincarnated.

*The Fated* (Takers, the Heartless)

Philosophy: TANSTAAFL. You want something. Work for it. Earn it. Steal it. But don't just sit there like someone owes you something, anything. But be careful. Somethings you want can't be earned except by certain ways. You want respect or love? Good luck forcing it from others. Tough love, or just tough. That's the Takers.

Primary Plane of Influence: Ysgard.

Allies: The Free League. Sometimes the Mercykillers can be counted on.

Enemies: The Harmonium.

Benefits: A Taker gets +10 pp to spend on whatever he wants to spend it on.

Weakness: No Taker can accept or perform any act of charity in any capacity. Everything is quid pro quid.

*The Fraternity of Order* (Guvners)

Philosophy: Everything has meaning. There are laws governing everything. Want to succeed? Find out what those laws are, and obey them. Knowledge is literally power. Figure out the laws, and you figure out the loopholes, the ways to get things to do what you want without stepping on any toes. At least not any toes that matter. This is the fundamental paradox: The law does not confine; it frees. The law is freedom without consequences.

Primary Plane of Influence: Mechanus.

Allies: The Mercykillers and the Harmonium.

Enemies: Above all, the Xaositects and the Revolutionary League. The Doomguard bears watching.

Benefit: All Guvners can either Comprehend +10 [Flaw: Heroic Effort; Source: Training; Cost 1 pp] or Postcognition +10 [Flaw: Heroic Effort, Psychometry; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp].

Weakness: A Guvner can never knowingly break a law unless the can find a legalistic loophole to avoid the penalty for doing so.

*The Free League* (Indeps)

Philosophy: This is not a faction. No one tells us what to do. There are answers, but no one's got a monopoloy on either them or claims to authority. Keep your options open. Commit to beings, not causes. Be a free thinker, but make sure you're really thinking. Stay free and honest (at least to yourself), and everything will work out all right.

Primary Plane of Influence: The Outlands.

Allies: No one really.

Enemies: No one really.

Benefit: All Indeps have Amazing Save (Will) +5 (Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp) and Mental Protection +5 (Flaw: Versus mental control only; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp).

Weakness: No formal faction services exist for Indeps. Often, Indeps have few protected rights.

*The Harmonium* (The Hardheads)

Philosophy: Here's the real secret of the multiverse: The Harmonium is always right. To avoid conflict, to succeed, you must live in harmony. But whose harmony? Ours, that's whose. So toe the line, get with the program, shut up and follow orders. The sooner everyone recognizes that the Hardheads are right, the sooner everything will run nice and smooth.

Primary Plane of Influence: Arcadia.

Allies: The Guvners and the Mercykillers.

Enemies: The Indeps, the Revolutionary League, and the Xaositects.

Benefit: All Hardheads can Mind Control +10 [Flaw: Heroic Effort; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp].

Weakness: Disobeying the orders of a Hardhead superior is a Bad Idea. Death is usually considered a fitting punishment.

*The Mercykillers* (Red Death)

Philosophy: Forget the law. Justice is what matters. Everyone everywhere eventually gets what's coming to them. Of course, justice needs help, and the Mercykillers are helpful. Mercy is for the weak, not the guilty. Every crime must be avenged, and every criminal must be punished. Disagree? Then prepare to be judged as well.

Primary Plane of Influence: Acheron.

Allies: The Harmonium and the Guvners, first of all. The Doomguard aren't too bad.

Enemies: Signers, Sensates, and Anarchists cannot be trusted. The Indeps know better than to cause trouble.

Benefit: Mercykillers have Super-Skill (Sense Motive) +10 [Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp].

Weakness: Mercykillers cannot break the law except as necessary to punish a criminal. Justice must be served.

*The Revolutionary League* (Anarchists)

Philosophy: Power corrupts. Always and everywhere. Fight the power! The only absolute law is that everyone is free. The factions, the powers: These are chains on the spirit of freedom, and the chains must be broken. To find the truth, even if it's just a truth, start by throwing off the yokes of oppression.

Primary Plane of Influence: Carceri.

Allies: The Doomguard and Xaositects might be trustworthy.

Enemies: Watch the Hardheads and the Guvners, and their Mercykiller lapdogs.

Benefit: All Anarchists have Super-Skill (Bluff) +10 [Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp].

Weakness: Anarchists can never involve themselves in any venture that would tie them to the power structure of the plains, including holding public office, noble title, or owning a business.

*The Sign of One* (Signer)

Philosophy: Every individual being is unique. Every individual being is supremely special. The multiverse doesn't have a center. It has an infinite number of centers, and each of those centers is an individual being. "I am the center of the multiverse" is not egotism. It is Truth. But here's the big question: What happens when centers conflict? Simple. Each center, while unique, is also just part of the imagination of One. Some Signer is the source of all that is, and everything that is exists only in his or her mind.

Primary Plane of Influence: The Beastlands.

Allies: The Sensates.

Enemies: The Harmonium and, most of all, the Bleak Cabal.

Benefit: All Signers have Mental Protection +10 [Flaw: Versus illusions only; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp].

Weakness: Amazingly egotistic, Signers tend to rub everyone the wrong way, suffering a -2 penalty to all Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks.

*The Society of Sensation* (Sensates)

Philosophy: How do you know anything? Through the senses, of course. Without sensation, there is no experience. Without experience, there is no knowledge. Denial of the senses is ignorance. Look at it this way: Which is better: A rose, or a painting of a rose? Only a fool would say the painting. The rose itself has real color, real texture, real scent, real pain in its thorns, real sorrow at its passing away. Strive to feel, to sense, to experience.

Primary Plane of Influence: Arborea.

Allies: The Signers aren't too bad. Neither are the Guvners and the Indeps.

Enemies: The Doomguard. Entropy is the antithesis of experience.

Benefit: All Sensates have Darkvision and Immunity (poison). They also have +6 pp to spend as seen fit.

Weakness: A Sensate cannot turn down an offer to partake in new experiences. Offers that are obviously dangerous do not compel.

*The Transcendent Order* (Ciphers)

Philosophy: Thought is the enemy of truth. Truth is found not through intellectuation, but through pure physical action, unencumbered by intention. Quit thinking, and act. Instinct is all that is needed. Through proper training, the mind and the body become one, and acts of the mind disappear within the acts of the body. When absolute harmony between mind and body is achieved, a blood can just do what is necessary.

Primary Plane of Influence: Elysium.

Allies: None especially.

Enemies: None especially, but the Hardheads can be bothersome.

Benefit: All Ciphers have Improved Initiative and Super-Dexterity +2 [Source: Training; Cost: 4 pp].

Weakness: A Cipher can never use any special initiative action (delay, ready, or refocus).

*The Xaositects* (Chaosmen)

Philosophy: No order. No patterns. Chaos is the only real rule. Nature rejects order, rejoices in chaos. Chaos is creativity, vitality, whereas law is unnatural and stifles creativity and life itself. Forget meaning and order. Just revel in the mess that everything really is.

Primary Plane of Influence: Limbo.

Allies: The Doomguard and the Bleak Cabal.

Enemies: The Hardheads and the Guvners.

Benefit: A Chaosman can create a babble zone, an area in which spoken and written language is confused. This acts as Obscure (Confound Language) +10 [Extra: Selective; Flaw: Heroic Effort; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp].

Weakness: Chaosmen can never found businesses, build strongholds, raise, armies, or undertake any other action that long-term organization and discipline.

*The Outsiders* (The Clueless)

Philosophy: None to speak of.

Primary Plane of Influence: None really.

Allies: None.

Enemies: None. Or everyone. It's hard to tell.

Benefits: None.

Restrictions: None.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 16, 2003)

*A Sample Character*

Name: Geomancer
Civilian ID: Ethan Monroe

Power Level: 10
Power Points Earned: 0
Power Points Spent: 0

Sex: Male
Age: 32
Height: 5' 11", or 6' 1" in Alternate Form
Weight: 175 lbs., or 350 lbs. in Alternate Form
Eyes: Blue, or yellow in Alternate Form
Hair: Black, or none in Alternate Form
Costume: See picture below
Identity: Public

Abilities:
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 20 (+5)
CHR: 12 (+1)

(Total ability pp = 24)

Saves:
Damage: +2
Fort: +2
Reflex: +3
Will: +15

Attacks:
Base: +6 (18 pp)
Melee: +6
Ranged: +9, +10 with Elemental Blast

Defense:
Base: +7 (14 pp)
Defense: 20
Flat Footed: 17
Initiative: +3

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30 ft., fly 50 ft., tunnel 50 ft.

Skills (Ranks): Bluff +6 (5), Diplomacy +5 (0), Intimidate +3 (0), Knowledge (occult) +6 (5), Medicine +15 (8), Profession (doctor) +10 (5), Sense Motive +10 (5), Sleight of Hand +3 (0), Taunt +3 (0).

(Total pp spent in skill = 28)

Feats: Attack Focus (Elemental Blast), Indomitable Will, Move-By Attack, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot.

(Total pp spent in feats = 10)

Super Powers:

Amazing Save (Will) +10 [Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp]

Geomancy +10 [Extras: Alternate Form - Solid, Area (Elemental Blast), Elemental Control - Earth, Flight, Shape Element, Selective (Elemental Blast); Power Stunts: Elemental Blast, Elemental Snare, Tunneling; Flaws: Restricted: Must be able to gesture and speak freely, Restricted: Flight requires riding on elemental platform, Restricted: Tunneling is through elemental earth only and tunnels automatically close behind Geomancer, Slow: Alternate Form requires a half action; Source: Mystical; Cost: 6 pp]

Notes: In Alternate Form, acquires Immunities (Aging, Cold, Critical Hits, Disease, Exhaustion, Fire, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, Suffocation), Protection, and Super-Strength. Intimidate modifier increases to +12.

(Total pp spent in powers = 76)

Weaknesses: Quirk: Speaks in rhyme; Unlucky

Background: Ethan Monroe has never been a lucky man. Throughout his life, it seems as if Fate conspires against him time and time again. Like the time in his childhood when stumbled out in front of the oncoming truck, and Ethan's father pushed him out of harm's way, dying under the vehicles wheels to save his son. Or how about the time his doctoral thesis, including the back-up computer files, were destroyed in the fire? That accident cost Ethan another six months of work.

Then there was another incident just about a year ago. Ethan's wife Emily was diagnosed with a rare form of leukemia. Terminal, of course. He personally undertook his wife's treatment, pushing the field of medical treatment into bold new territory. Ethan may very well have saved his wife and developed a revolutionary leukemia treatment. His work was in scientific journals world-wide, and the fame brought much-needed donor-dollars into the Freedom City medical community.

And then everything came crashing down around Ethan.

The villain Caliban was in the maximum security wing of the hospital being treated for injuries sustained while being apprehended during the commission of his latest crime. His partner, Ariel, a dangerous woman with mystical command over the weather, attacked the hospital to free her accomplice. In the ensuing violence, the chemotherapy facilities in which Ethan was treating Emily caved in. A fire resulted, complicated by the presence of radioactive materials and mystically-charged weather phenomena. Emily died. To top everything off with a heaping dose of irony, the same accident that killed Emily also unlocked a metaphysical door in Ethan's brain. As a result, he developed mystical control over elemental earth.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2003)

This sounds like a really cool set-up, Mark L. Chance.  I'm thinking of roguish, sometimes immoral, sometimes not Assimar character. That okay? I should have my character done tomorrow.

For my faction, I'm thinking of either Godsman, Indep, or Sensate. Also, will we be using any variant skill point rules?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

Planescape, I like the setting, and I find the M&M rules better than the D&D, as it allow to do anything... I will think of something, but I reserve a spot.

*Edited:
I have an idea, but I have a question, can super-dexterity be added to Super-Speed as an extra at 1pp/lvl. To be a bit more clear:

Super-Dexterity 4pp/lvl.
Flaw: No reflexe saves -1pp/lvl
Flaw: No defence bonus -1pp/lvl
Extra to Super-Speed: -1pp/lvl

Total: 1pp/lvl
*


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 17, 2003)

I would love love love to play. Please?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Also, will we be using any variant skill point rules?




Nope. 1:1.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Super-Dexterity 4pp/lvl.
> Flaw: No reflexe saves -1pp/lvl
> Flaw: No defence bonus -1pp/lvl
> Extra to Super-Speed: -1pp/lvl




I don't see any reason why that wouldn't work.



			
				WhatKu said:
			
		

> I would love love love to play. Please?




Sure. Just need a character.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 17, 2003)

This game sounds way cool.  Do you have a spot left?  It says 2 spots left, but your looking for 5, and I'm the 3rd person to respond...so if that makes me an alternate that's cool...  If I'm in then I'll make a character but it will probably take a good day to do it with all the options you have proposed.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

*List of Players*

*Active Players*
Hammerhead as _Tendak Lightbringer_
Velmont as _Randir Urtang_
WhatKu as _Thanatos_
bkmanis as _The Reaper_
Keia as _Cassius the Quick_

*Reserve Players*
Corinthi


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 17, 2003)

Name:Thanatos
Real Name: Gustav LeGard
Faction: The Taken

Abilites: [26pp]
STR 18 (+4,) 
DEX 18 (+4, +7 Super Dex)
CON 14 (+2) 
INT 14 (+2) 
WIS 14 (+2) 
CHA 8 (-1) 

Landspeed: 30ft
Airspeed: 80ft

Feats:
Immunity [Darkness], Immunity [Age], Suseptible [Jade], Aerial Combat, Dodge, Rapid Strike, Accurate Attack, Darkvision, Iron Will, Great Fortitude, Toughness, Attack Focus [La Mort]
Skills: Acrobatics +12 (1 rank), Balance +11, Escape Artist +11, Hide +11, Move Silently +11, Knowledge [History] +5 (3 ranks)

Powers: Super Dexterity 7 Ranks [Flaw: No Reflex Bonus], Weapon [La Mort] 10 ranks [Extra Energey Feild (Darkness)], Flight [10 ranks], Protection 10 ranks [Extras: Will, Fort, Reflex 10 ranks each], Regeneration 10 ranks [Extra: Back From The Brink, Regrowth]. All From Magical Mutation: Arcane. 

Attack: Bab+10  [+14 Melle, +14 Ranged]
Attacks: +15 with La mort, 24L Damage.
Defense: Base +6 [+11 Dex, +1 dodge]= 28
Flat Footed: 17 
Saving Throws: Will 14, Fort 14, Ref 14, Damage 14.


Gustav was just a normal guard. Until the power mad wizard with the staff of black jade decided it would be fun to destroy the town he was guarding.  After being nearly melted by a viscous blast of darkness from the Wizard, Gustav went unconsicous. He woke up to find half his body missing, aparently melted away. Concentrating on the stump that used to be his arm, he saw a rough outline of it form out of solid darkness, soon giving way to his old arm. He discovered he could do this to any wound he recived, anywhere on his body.  Also he discovered that his dodging and acrobatics were much improved. Many strikes that would have broken bones, or poisons that should have melted his insides, just didnt effect him anymore. Once someone tried to control his mind, and he brushed them aside as if it were nothing. Never wanting to forget what happend to him, he had a sword forged with the armor he was wearing at the time. Aparently, this was infused with the magical power too, since he can channel darkness up through the sword, seeming to enhance the stopping power of La Mort.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2003)

Name: The Lightbringer
Civilian ID: Tendak Lightbringer
Faction: The Fated

Power Level: 15
Points Earned:
Points Spent:

Sex: Male
Age: 31
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 168 lbs.
Eyes: Gold
Hair: Gold
Costume: Finely-made clothes
Identity: Public

Abilities:
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 20 (+5)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 20 (+5)
WIS: 20 (+5)
CHR: 20 (+5)

(Total ability pp =48 )

Saves:
Damage: +4/+17
Fort: +9
Reflex: +15
Will: +15

Attacks:
Base: +10 (30 pp)
Melee: +15
Ranged: +15

Defense:
Base: +8 (16 pp)
Defense: 34
Flat Footed: 18
Initiative: +19

Hero Points: 10

Speed: 55 ft., leap 25 ft.

Skills (Ranks): Acrobatics +16 (1), Bluff +20 (5), Diplomacy +17 (0), Disguise +17 (0) Disable Device +11 (1), Hide +15 (0) Intimidate +17 (0), Languages +3 (Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal), Listen +10 (0), Move Silently +15 (0), Open Locks +16 (1), Sense Motive +10, Sleight of Hand +18 (1), Spot +10, Survival +10, Taunt +17 (0) 

(Total pp spent in skill =12 )

Feats: Attack Finesse, Attractive, Dodge, Evasion, Great Fortitude, Hero's Luck (3), Heroic Surge, Improved Initiative, Inspire, Leadership, Rapid Strike, Surprise Strike, Throwing Mastery, Toughness, See Invisibility, True Sight.

(Total pp spent in feats = 36)

Super Powers:

Energy Control (Light) +10 (Extras: Strike; Power Stunts: Dazzle (Area) +5, Dual Damage; Source: Mystical (Divine); Total Cost 34pp)

Super Dexterity +10 (Extras: Super Charisma +10, Super Wisdom +5, Super Intelligence +5, Running +5, Amazing Save +5 (Fortitude, Will); Power Stunts: Leaping (Bouncing); Source: Training; Total Cost 77 pp)

(Total pp spent in powers = 111pp)

Weaknesses: Vulnerable (Darkness), Unlucky, Selfish

Background:
"The blow came suddenly, without warning, and I found myself sprawled out on the ground, blood dripping from my nose and a fiery pain engulfing my mind. That was the first, and last time my father, Darek Lightbringer, the famed champion, had struck me. I was fifteen years old that day.

I'm still not sure why he hit me. Sure, I was being flippant and obnoxious, but I was always flippant and obnoxious. Now, I realize that it probably wasn't what I did, but who I was. A Dawnherald. One of the legendary aasimar who can control the celestial radiance of Pelor, Lathander, Apollo, whoever you call him. Now, most of my race can just create some sort of soft glow. Me, I can do a lot more with it, like create a blade of light that can slice through steel, or blast a crowd with enough light that it will temporarily blind the fools.

All these Dawnheralds of the past were mighty and great heroes, and I never exactly cared to live up to this reputation. Me, I'm smart enough to know that heroism generally leads to an early grave. I'd rather live life for my own sake than sacrifice it for some other worthless idiot.

After my dad Darek hit me, I found myself shipped off to some prime world, commisioned as an officer in one of their militaries. Said I would learn some discipline there, or some other garbage. Well, I learned many things in the army, but discipline wasn't one of them. I became a master of leadership, tactics, and strategy. I studied under their finest blade, who taught me many intricacies of swordsmanship. I also learned quite a bit from the common soldiers who I led: how to cut a man's throat (something I certainly would never have learned from my father), how to gamble, how to cheat, how to steal, well, you get the idea.

After about a year with the army, I grew bored. Although I was already a colonel and enjoying many fine priveliges, I knew my father might come calling. So I took my best and most loyal troops and deserted, forming my own mercenary company. That didn't last too long before I had to leave because of some unpleasant company in the form of my younger brother, Melthar.

I know I haven't mentioned Melthar yet, because there really isn't that much to tell. He grew up as dad's favorite kid. Melthar called him sir, was honest, forthright, thrifty, etcetera, etcetera, etcertera. He hated me, of course, because I was the Dawnherald and got all of Darek's attention. So he compensates for his childhood inadequacies by making my life hell, when he can. He's some Mercykiller now who always seems a step behind me, trying to kill me. (My other brother also tries to kill me from time to time, but that's another story).

After this first unfortunate  incident involving my younger brother Melthar, I found a portal back to Sigil, and after some thought, joined the Fated. I wasn't sure what to do with my life next. All I had ever really known was the military life, and I wasn't exactly in a hurry to go back to that. Then I bumped into a blood named Metatron, a powerful arcanist.

I worked for Metatron for about three years, serving as his agent. I was paid well, and the work was interesting. I mainly worked in the Upper Planes and various Primes, occasionally around Sigil. Then, one day, he disappeared. I was counting on him to hold open a portal back to Sigil after I finished discussing some things with some white dragon. It was child's play for him. Of course, there was no portal when I got back. So here I was, stuck in the frigid world of Syglacia holding a white dragon's eye while snow piled up around my knees, hoping that the portal would open. I probably would have died there if that hermit hadn't arrived. 

I tried communicating with the old man in mangy furs, but we didn't exactly share the same language. We shouted at each other for a few minutes, until I killed him, stole his furs, and followed his footprints back to his cave. It took me about a year to find a way back to Sigil, but I finally did. 

I spent the next few years adventuring throughout the planes and Sigil, sometimes alone, sometimes with a few friends, interrupted by various tragedies and misfortunes, usually in the form of my brothers, I occasionally heard gossip and rumors about Metatron, but I never saw or heard from his again, despite my efforts. Until, in the middle of a game of Devil's Dice with a pair of abishai and an efreet, I get a package telling me the old sorcerer is dead, and I have something to do with his will or estate or something.  I was actually kind of sad to hear the news, since I kind of liked him and I never did figure out why he left me in the middle of some god-forsaken (yes, literally, there were no gods worshipped there) winterland. Maybe I will never get any answer, but this could be an opportunity for personal profit, at the very least.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2003)

Notes on character:
I have both Unlucky and Hero's Luck. This represents my character's amazing ability to be both in the wrong place at the wrong time and have horrible things happen to him and to then escape from these situations relatively unharmed.

My Strike power is a long, glowing blade that extends from my hand.

The idea is that my character is an aasimar who turned from his holy heritage to follow his own self-interests, similar to the philosophy of Ayn Rand (sp?, author of the Fountainhead, Anthem, etc.) I thus chose the Takers as his faction, but I have a question: Can an action help another as long as it helps yourself too?

I have my character envisioned as an aasimar with greater powers than normal from his celestial heritage. Ordinary aasimar can create light, Tendak has mastery over it.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 17, 2003)

Im going to remake my char. Decided I dont really like Liquid for this setting.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is my character.

*Name: Reaper * (The only name he is known by)
Faction: Dustmen

Power Level: 15
Power points earned:
Power points spent:

Description:
Sex: Male	
Age: 83
Height: 6’ 3”
Weight:  140
Eyes: Black
Hair: None
Physical Description: A very pale almost skeletal man, he has no body hair and his eyes are completely black.  He wears a black hooded robe and carries a Scythe, which the blade radiates a black negative energy field.
Identity: Public

Abilities:
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 20 (+5)
CON: 20 (+5)
INT: 20 (+5)
WIS: 20 (+5)
CHR: 10 (0)
(Total ability pp = 44)

Saves:
Damage  +7
Fort  +5
Reflex  +5
Will  +7

Attacks:
Base  +6(18pp)
Melee +11
Ranged +11
Mental +11

Defense:
Base +6(12pp)
Defense 21
Flat Footed 16
Mental 21
Initiative +5

Hero Points:  8
Speed: 30' (50’ Teleport or Flight)

Skills:
Disable Device +10 (5)
Knowledge: Occult  +10 (5)
Knowledge: The Planes +10 (5)
Search +10 (5)
Sense Motive +10 (5)
 (Total pp spent in skill 25)

Feats:
Attack Finesse
Power Attack
Rapid Strike
Darkvision
Power Immunity
True Sight
Immunities: Aging, Critical Hits, Disease, Poison
Iron Will
Toughness
(Total pp spent in feats 24)

Super Powers:
Super-Charisma +10 [Flaw: Only vs. the undead; Source: Training; Cost: 1 pp] 10 pp

Sorcery +10 [Spells: Mind Control, Force Field, Telepathy, Invisibility, Drain (Physical Attributes), Animation, Teleportation. Power Stunts: Telekinesis, Mental Blast, Paralysis, Shapeshift, Flight, Dimensional (Planar) Travel. Source: Arcane Mystical, Cost: 7 pp] 82 pp

Scythe (Weapon) +10 [Extra: Ghost Touch, Energy Field. Source: Arcane Mystical. Cost: 3 pp] 30 pp

(Total pp spent on powers: 122)

Weaknesses:
Dustmen can neither be Resurrected nor Reincarnated. 
Disturbing

(Total pp spent: 225)

Background:

What is death?  Is it truly an ending or just another leg to the journey?  Thoran has always been fascinated by the concept of death.  He joined the Dustmen as soon as he was able.  He worked harder at the mortuary then any of the other namers but there were no answers to his questions.  Since he could not obtain the knowledge here he must look elsewhere.  So while interning a deader on the prime Thoran just never returned.  After awhile most believed that he found his answers the quickest way, by becoming a deader.

Decades later a shrouded man enters the mortuary and simply states, “I have returned.”  He identifies himself only as Reaper a member of the Dustmen.  His knowledge of the planes and power over death has made him friends and enemies within the Dustmen faction and throughout the Sigil.  He has quickly risen in power and is now a Factor within the Dustmen.  The chant within the Dustmen say that this is one that has come close to achieving purity of the True Death.  

Reaper is a very pale and almost skeletal man with no body hair and his eyes are completely black.  Although skeletal he is not frail, as some have learned to the regret.   He wears only a hooded black robe and sandals on his bony feet.   He carries a Scythe that’s blade is surrounded in a field of negative energy that sucks the life from the any that it touches.  Strangely Reaper appears to be immune to its effect.  He has also displayed great mystical powers, such as giving life to the lifeless (animation), the ability to travel to other planes (dimensional travel) or to lift great weights with just a gesture (telekinesis).

Note:  This is a short background but I'm somewhat limited since I'm not sure how Mark will run this campaign.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

Finally, a doomguard like I love... His sword have been boosted, I wanted to give it something more like the special sword made by the doomguards (see Factol Manifesto). 

His power come from his Blade of Dust and an innate power to control time flow (slow down = super-speed, speed up = Time travel(futur))

--------

Name: Randir Urtang

Power Level: 15
Power Points Earned: 245
Power Points Spent: 245

Race: Tiefling
Sex: Male
Age: Unknown
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 182 lbs.
Eyes: Yellow
Hair: Black
Skin: Light Blue
Tiefling traits: Cat ears, eyes and tail.
Faction: Doomguard

Abilities:
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 20 (+5, +15 with Super-Dex)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHR: 10 (+0)

(Total ability pp = 21)

Saves:
Damage: +15 (No evasion: +11, No evasion & no spinning +1)
Fort: +3
Reflex: +15
Will: +5

Attacks:
Base: +10 (30 pp)
Melee: +15, +16 with Doomsword (Dam: +12L, up to +17L with power attack)
Ranged: +15

Defense:
Base: +10 (20 pp)
Defense: 36 (or 37 vs. 1 opponent, 35 against all-other)
Flat Footed: 30
Initiative: +15

Hero Points: 8
Speed: 80 ft., 81920ft while sprinting.

Skills (Ranks): Acrobatic: 16 (1), Balance: 15 (0), Escape Artist 15 (0), Hide 15 (0), Knowledge[Sigil] 4 (3), Move Silently 15 (0), Open Lock: 16 (1), Sleight of Hand: 16 (1)

(Total pp spent in skill = 6)

Feats: All-Out Attack, Attack Finesse, Attack Focus (Doomsword), Blind-Fight, Dodge, Evasion, Fame(Flaw: Doomguards only), Great Fortitude, Immunity: Aging, Improved Critical(Doomsword), Instant Stand, Iron Will, Move-by-Attack, Quick Draw, Power Attack, Rapid Strike, Takedown Attack, Rapid Takedown, Whirlwind Attack.

(Total pp spent in feats = 31)

Super Powers:

Combat Sense +10 [Source: Training; 1pp]
Doomsword (Blade of Dust) +10 [Source: Device; 1pp]
Corrosion +10  [Extra: Triggered(on attack); Flaw: Device - Doomsword; Source: Device(Doomsword); Cost: 1 pp]
Drain +10  [Extra: All-Attributes(Physical), Slow Recovery; Flaw: Device - Doomsword, Innefective - Aging; Source: Device(Doomsword); Cost: 2 pp]
Super-Speed +10 [Extra: *Super-Dexterity; Power Stunt: Spinning, Wall Walk, Water Walk; Source: Mystic(Arcane); Cost: 7 pp]
Time Travel +1  [Flaw: Limited - One Direction: Futur; Source: Mystic(Arcane); Cost: 1 pp]

*Super-Dexterity don't add to Reflex and Defence;

(Total pp spent in powers = 127)

Weaknesses: Protection from Healing(5), Untrustworthy(Disturb)

(Total pp spent in weakness = -10)

Background Summary:

Complete background to come.

Power Explanation:

*Blade of Dust*
The blade of dust have been made in the elemental plane of dust. The procedure to create one is known only to the Doomguards and is kept very secretly. The blade of dust have the power to turn to dust anythiing touch by it, by aging the object/subject touch by it blade at a tremedous rate.
The blade is an enhanced doomsword (Dam: +10L) who can on any strike targeted at an object, age it, and by so, weakening his structure [Corrosion with trigger: on strike]. Living creature are more resistant to the effect of this sword. The living creature must be touch by the flat of the blade, and by doing so, the attacker cannot do a normal attack. Even if the creature doesn't resist, the lost attributes come back at a rate of 1/minutes. If the creature die before recovering the lost attributes, he doesn't recover his youth and stay aged. Any creature immune to aging is immune to the power of the blade.

*Time Manipulation*
Randir have devellop the power to manipulate his time flow. He can haste it up so much that the world around him seems acting slowly [Super-speed]. Even gravity don't affect him completly [Water walk, Wall Walk] and he can even react to a blow to reduce his effect [Spinning]. On the other way, he can slow down his time flow so slow that the remaining of the world seems to act very fast [Time Travel, Limited - Futur]. When he does so, he seems to get out of the timeline. He can't affect anything and anything can't affect him, but he can witness the erosion, degradation and change happening around him. Using that way, he can see a year happening in only 6 secondes.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 17, 2003)

All of those characters are PL 10, but they should be PL 15 with PL 10 limitations, right?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> All of those characters are PL 10, but they should be PL 15 with PL 10 limitations, right?




Characters are PL 15, but with PL 10 rank limitations. Still have PL 15 hero points.



			
				bkmanis said:
			
		

> Hey Mark, this sounds like a cool setting. I'd like to give it a try if you still have an opening.




Not a problem.



			
				hammerhead said:
			
		

> Can an action help another as long as it helps yourself too?




Sure.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 17, 2003)

Will we be in trouble if we dont get flight? As in, flight would be a really really really good super power to have?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Im going to remake my char. Decided I dont really like Liquid for this setting.
> 
> Will we be in trouble if we dont get flight? As in, flight would be a really really really good super power to have?




Fine on the remake. Do me a favor: Edit your character post and replace the old with the new. Help keep me from getting confused. 

Re: flight. Not having Power X, regardless of what X is, can present problems. But, if Power X doesn't fit your concept, forget it. Never let a game concern overrule your sense of style.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got a question, does the limitation of PL10 include the stacking limit of powers? (exemple, does Super-Dexterity 10 & Super-Speed 5 give +15 to reflexe or +10?)

Another: Does Super-Dexterity bonus is added to damage save when you have evasion?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I've got a question, does the limitation of PL10 include the stacking limit of powers? (exemple, does Super-Dexterity 10 & Super-Speed 5 give +15 to reflexe or +10?)




Yes. Basically, I want to simulate heroes with more skills, feats, powers, et cetera than normal, but still within the basic limits of PL 10.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Another: Does Super-Dexterity bonus is added to damage save when you have evasion?




Yes. Evasion works off of Reflex save. Super-Dex adds to Reflex saves.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Yes. Basically, I want to simulate heroes with more skills, feats, powers, et cetera than normal, but still within the basic limits of PL 10.




Ok, so we have 225PP and we are PL10. Do we have the Hero points of a PL10 or PL15 (5 or 8 Hero Points)?



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Yes. Evasion works off of Reflex save. Super-Dex adds to Reflex saves.




Ok, so, my character, which have Evasion, he use his Reflexe (+15) save instead of Damage save? In the rare occasion where the evasion feat don't work, he must use his normal damage save (+5, or +15 if spinning)? Am I right?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2003)

So as PL 15 characters, we get eight Hero Points. Does PL 15 work for Surprise Strike as well (so +8 Damage)?

Velmont: our characters seem somewhat similar in abilities, since they're both super dextrous types. Does this bother you? If so, I have a really cool idea for a Bleak Cabal guy I'm kicking around. Hmmm. I guess I'm just looking for an excuse to play that guy.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Velmont: our characters seem somewhat similar in abilities, since they're both super dextrous types. Does this bother you? If so, I have a really cool idea for a Bleak Cabal guy I'm kicking around. Hmmm. I guess I'm just looking for an excuse to play that guy.




No, I don't mind. You are more a Rogue and me a finesse Figther, so I don't see any problem in that.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Ok, so we have 225PP and we are PL10. Do we have the Hero points of a PL10 or PL15 (5 or 8 Hero Points)?
> 
> Ok, so, my character, which have Evasion, he use his Reflexe (+15) save instead of Damage save? In the rare occasion where the evasion feat don't work, he must use his normal damage save (+5, or +15 if spinning)? Am I right?




1. 8 Hero Points as a PL 15 character.

2. Yes, when Evasion is not appropriate, you'd make whatever saving throw is.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> So as PL 15 characters, we get eight Hero Points. Does PL 15 work for Surprise Strike as well (so +8 Damage)?




Figure those few PL-dependent variables based on PL 15. So Surprise Strike would be +8 damage.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

I made a little change to my character. I will give him the flaw Untrustworthy. It is the same as disturb, but the source come from the fact he is a Tiefling, and every berk know you can't trust a demon-blooded guy... ahhh, prejudice...

In excchange, I give him a bit more strenght (14 instead of 10). I find it a bit stupid to not have a strenght bonus when you are figthing in melee, this is the advantage of melee attack (when range, you don't have stats bonus to attack, but you can stay far from the action...). I give him three new feats: Takedown, Rapid Takedown and Surprise strike.

And another thing. Have you read the Factol Manifesto... you said:


> Philosophy: Entropy is inevitable. The multiverse isn't meaningless...yet. It certainly isn't evolving or improving. Decay is the natural state of everything. We seek to neither postpone or hasten the natural decay of all things, and those that do are asking for trouble. Entropy will neither be compelled nor denied.



You are not exact in it, no doomguard would dare to stop the entropy, but depending on your alignement, you have different philosophy.
Lawful: You prefer to slow down entropy.
Chaotic: You prefer to fasten the entropy
Good: You prefer inaction 
Evil: You prefer action
If you have it, read the alignement section of the doomguard, and you'll see.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 17, 2003)

For create object, can I make a CC weapon out of it? If so, how to determine damage?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> For create object, can I make a CC weapon out of it? If so, how to determine damage?




What's a CC weapon?

Regarding faction philosophies: The data I posted is just a generalized party line. Variations on the theme are permissible.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 17, 2003)

I will post my character later tonight.  I will put it in my first posting so it will be with the rest of the characters.

bkmanis


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 17, 2003)

CC= Close Combat. I will often use that, as opposed to Melle.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2003)

Curious, what the difference of CC and melee weapon. Do you mean by CC a weapon used with unarmed strike (like the american fist)?


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 18, 2003)

No, just a normal weapon. I ment as in not a bow or something. Dosnt matter, going with a diffrent build. Will edit it in soon.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Regarding faction philosophies: The data I posted is just a generalized party line. Variations on the theme are permissible.




As one of the Blood of Sigil, I find more in concept to try to slow the entropy, but I will not stop it, as it is good for the city, it help it to adapt itself.

May I have been there in the old times, when there was more than the 15 present faction (or my character should not know that part of history?)

Edited:
Other small change: Surprise Strike have been change for Power Attack (as it is a pre-requisit to Takedown Attack) and I took 3 skill points out of my skills (Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, Acrobatic go from 2 to 1) to give them to Knowledge[Sigil]


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 18, 2003)

Posted Thanatos


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Regeneration +21 [10 power bonus, 11 dex bonus]




I don't understand: first, how is Regeneration a skill? And second, what does Dex have to do with it?


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 18, 2003)

For Power Use. I forgot to put that in front. It says in the book that Physical Power Use uses dex. It says you take power use for doing things with your power that are special. I didnt spend any ranks on it, Just that I need it to do back from the brink. I can still auto regrow by taking a 10.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 18, 2003)

I posted my character in my first post, just to let you know.

bkmanis


----------



## ES2 (Sep 18, 2003)

I am having a difficult time understanding the concept of this game, having never played Planescape really hinders me on this, so I am going to bow out and let somebody else who knows what they are doing into the game.  

Ya'll have a fun time and I will read your posts in the game.  I am sure there's a placescape fan that wants to play this game and I think that he, or she, should.  Have fun.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 18, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> May I have been there in the old times, when there was more than the 15 present faction (or my character should not know that part of history?)




Don't get too hung up on official Planescape history. If I don't have a book, I can't reference it for details. So, I may make up stuff that contradicts what is supposed to be. This doesn't mean that there weren't other factions in the past, or that there aren't other factions at the present. It's just a caveat. 



			
				Whatku said:
			
		

> For create object, can I make a CC weapon out of it? If so, how to determine damage?




If you want to use Create Object to make weapons, you need to purchase the Weapon power as an extra.



			
				Whatku said:
			
		

> For Power Use. I forgot to put that in front. It says in the book that Physical Power Use uses dex. It says you take power use for doing things with your power that are special. I didnt spend any ranks on it, Just that I need it to do back from the brink. I can still auto regrow by taking a 10.




You've completely lost me here. Ability score bonuses do not add to power ranks. Physical Power Use? Where is this? What do you means, "I didn't spend any ranks on it"? Also, regarding Flight speed, it's 5 ft. per rank, which would be 50 ft. rather than 80 ft.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess it was a houserule of my old GM. Whatever, took it off the sheet. I can still take 10 on regen power checks though, right?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2003)

Power Use is a skill that come from the Playtest, which have many innaccuracy. It was a playtest, and many things have been change since. Now, to use a power, you use the rating of the power to do your power check, so it make one less thing to buy with your PP.


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2003)

Is there room for one more - if so I am very interested.  Would have a character up over the weekend.

Keia


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 18, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Is there room for one more - if so I am very interested.  Would have a character up over the weekend.
> 
> Keia




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 21, 2003)

"Skipper, watch your --"

BUMP!

"--head!"

"Thanks, Gilligan."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 21, 2003)

I have a question about the world, now that I'm writing my background: just how powerful are our characters in their relation to the Planescape world? Can they take Abishai? Vrocks? Gelugons? Pit Fiends? Are we some of the most powerful bloods in the Cage, or exceptional, or merely good?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I have a question about the world, now that I'm writing my background: just how powerful are our characters in their relation to the Planescape world? Can they take Abishai? Vrocks? Gelugons? Pit Fiends? Are we some of the most powerful bloods in the Cage, or exceptional, or merely good?




Your characters fit the "some of the most powerful" category, at least most of the time. Pit fiends, however, merit caution.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2003)

First pass at my character didn't turn out a very combat worthy character (interesting though).  

As far as factions, I'm probably going with Sensate.  My first pass was a character with superspeed and luck ('Cassius the Quick'), but wasn't very combat worthy.

Still working on ideas
Keia


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 22, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> First pass at my character didn't turn out a very combat worthy character (interesting though).
> 
> As far as factions, I'm probably going with Sensate.  My first pass was a character with superspeed and luck ('Cassius the Quick'), but wasn't very combat worthy.
> 
> ...




That's fine. Of course, don't obsess too much about being combat worthy if it gets in the way of a good idea.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2003)

I think we have a pretty good team for combat, so if you have a good non-combatant guy, it can be a good idea. Do something you want to do, if it is original, it is better. If it can fight or not, that, we don't care.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2003)

We have a bunch of heroes here. A Dusty, a Doomguard, and two Takers.

I really wouldn't worry about being that combat effective. I mean, it can be kind of hard to make a guy bad at combat in M&M, unless you really try (or use one of their sample characters).

I have another question or two before my background is finalized: do we start out as Bloods? And what kind of sorcerer was Metaphron? 

You know, one of the things I like about Planescape is the alternate worlds. My background is coming soon, check my original post for it.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2003)

Here is Cassius the Quick.  Let me know what you think.

*Cassius the Quick *  
_PL 10 _

*Age:* 29
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 5’9”
*Weight:* 165 lbs
*Eyes:* Violet
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Tanned

*Attributes: * [Cost 42 pts.] 
*STR:* 20 +5
*DEX:* 20 +5 (+15)
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 16 +4 (+14)
*WIS:* 14 +2 (+12)
*CHA:* 18 +2

*Defense:* 33 [10 + 5 Dex + 10 Power (Super Speed) + 8 Purchased] [cost 16 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +15 [+5 Dex +10 Power]
*BAB:* +3 [cost 9 pts.] 
*Melee:* +8
*Ranged:* +8
*Speed:* 80’ [30 Base + 50 Power]

*Damage:* +15 [+15 Dex (Evasion)]
*Fort:* +2 [+2 Con]
*Reflex:* +15 [+5 Dex +10 Power]
*Will:* +9 [+2 Wis +10 Power]

*Hero Points:* 8th

*Attacks:*


*Superpowers:*
*Super Speed:* 10 Ranks, Extras: Super Dexterity (Flaw: No Save, No Initiative), Super Intelligence, Super Wisdom (2 points for extra), Slow, Stunts: Whirlwind, Wall-Running [Source: Genetic, Cost 114 pts.]
*Luck:* 8 Ranks, Stunt: Counter Luck [Source: Mystical - Divine, Cost 42 pts.]
*Regeneration:* 2 Ranks [Source: Genetic, Cost 4 pts.]

*Weakness:* Naïve, Sensate [Benefit 20 points]

*FEATS:* Darkvision, Heroic Surge, Immunity – Critical Hits, Immunity – Poison, Evasion, True Sight  [Cost 12 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 6 pts.]

Acrobatics +16 [1 rank]
Disable Device +14 [1 rank]
Knowledge
- Culture +14 [1 rank]
- Religion +14 [1 rank]
Open Lock +16 [1 rank]
Sleight of Hand +16 [1 rank]

*Equipment:*
None – clothing, etc. nothing exceptional

*Final Cost:* 42 points (Abilities), 16 points (Defense), 9 points (Offense), 160 points (Powers), 12 points (Feats), 6 points (Skills), -20 points (Weaknesses) = 225 points

*Background:*
Cassius has only spent a short time on Sigil, but he has made the most of his time while he has been there.  A womanizer, scoundrel, and thief, Cassius has made many friends – and enemies.  Ironically, Cassius doesn’t really realize the trouble that he gets himself into – and, but for his divine gift of luck, out of.  Recovering items that someone else had stolen at the request of the former owner, only to find out that Cassius himself was actually stealing the item was only a small example of the trouble.  

The bastard son of some minor deity on the outer planes, Cassius was born knowing his greatness.  Unfortunately, he let everyone else know about it as well.  As such, he had to be removed from the playing field to prevent others from taking advantage of his trusting ways.  A planar traveler by the name of Darmok dropped him into Sigil as a favor to those in power at Cassius’ home.  Darmok gave strict instructions that Cassius was to ‘lay low’, to ‘avoid trouble’, and to not brag about who he was.  Well . . . at least he managed to carry out one of the instructions – he still hadn’t told anyone who he was.

Cassius joined the Sensates almost immediately after hearing about them and has jumped into the experience with both of his gifted feet.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 22, 2003)

I know the game is full, Mr. Chance, but I'd like to take this opportunity to frantically wave my hand while requesting to be placed on a backup list of some sort. I'm a fan of both Mutants and Masterminds and Planescape, so I'm interested to see what you do here.

I'll be watching the game regardless. Fantastic idea.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 22, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> I know the game is full, Mr. Chance, but I'd like to take this opportunity to frantically wave my hand while requesting to be placed on a backup list of some sort




Edited the list of players to include Reserves with you, Corinthi, on the Reserve List. 

I'll get time to print and review everyone's characters tomorrow. Should be able to start the game either tomorrow evening or Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 23, 2003)

Woot!

I've a couple ideas I'm tooling around with. I'll polish one up and keep it in reserve. Let me know if you'd like help with NPCs or the like. I've done some tinkering with M&M Fantasy.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 24, 2003)

The game is up. Report here so that your character can make his appearance, et cetera.

For narrative consistency, let's try to stick with third person present tense. IOW, "The Lightbringer removes the pickle from his honker." rather than "The Lightbringer removed the pickle from his honker." or "I remove the pickle from my honker."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2003)

Posted my background!

This was my first real time at writing in the first person narrative style, inspired by the Amber novels. Obviously, I had to condense a lot, but if anyone has any comments and wants to say I'm a horrible writer, please feel free.


----------



## Keia (Sep 24, 2003)

Crap!  I forgot to post in third person present tense.  Sorry.  I jumped from 'it's open' to posting!

I'll fix it when I get back to the computer.  But everyone should get the gist.

Keia


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2003)

Will we be using different colors for speech? If so, I'm thinking some kind of yellow or gold for Tendak.


Tendak Lightbringer


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 25, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Will we be using different colors for speech? If so, I'm thinking some kind of yellow or gold for Tendak.
> 
> Tendak Lightbringer




That's fine with me. I use deep pink in one PBP game.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2003)

For color, here the generally what I use:

"Talking!"
_Thinking_
OCC: This is OCC talk
Roll result
Description of action


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 25, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> For color, here the generally what I use:
> 
> "Talking!"
> _Thinking_
> ...




That would be waaay to complicated for me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey all. I've been laid up with a high fever and an extremely painful cough for the past few days. I'll start playing catch up today.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 22, 2003)

Baaaaaaa-ump!


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 25, 2003)

I sent an email to WhatKu about the game picking back up again. No reply so far. I'll get around to the first round of combat this weekend, and we'll see if he shows up.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 25, 2003)

I was waiting for you to post the actions of the hard heads. Im last in the order correct?


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 26, 2003)

Is anyone else worried that the Doomguard just hit someone for +15L?


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 26, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> I was waiting for you to post the actions of the hard heads. Im last in the order correct?




Ah. Well, that idea didn't seem to take. Go ahead and post actions. Assume any Hardheads left standing will attack.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, with that ligthning bolt on one hardhead, I though the hostility was open... and I must tell, from a doomguard point of view, they are just hardhead...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2003)

Hmmm... Mark Chance, did you edit your message and erase that ligthning bolt attck, because if it so, I would not have opened with such a lethal attack... I would have start with what I first told at the meeting, that I would destroy their weapons...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 26, 2003)

WhatKu-you have the stats for your damage as +24L, derived from Weapon +10, Energy Field +10, and Str +4. When you make an attack with an energy field, the bad guy has to make *two* damage saves. In other words, Azaziel would be hit by one attack at +14L (your sword) and then one at +10L (your energy field).

Mark Chance, wouldn't it be an idea to see the results of certain actions before moving on to others? For example, my thrown orange of doom (+13S) could very well knock Azaziel unconscious, and I'm not sure everyone else will waste time attacking him if he's already down for the fight.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 30, 2003)

Velmont, I don't recall a lightning bolt attack at all prior to the start of combat. I am confused.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> WhatKu-you have the stats for your damage as +24L, derived from Weapon +10, Energy Field +10, and Str +4. When you make an attack with an energy field, the bad guy has to make *two* damage saves. In other words, Azaziel would be hit by one attack at +14L (your sword) and then one at +10L (your energy field).




Good point. I did not notice that. I'll not sweat it for the last round, but will take note for the next.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Mark Chance, wouldn't it be an idea to see the results of certain actions before moving on to others? For example, my thrown orange of doom (+13S) could very well knock Azaziel unconscious, and I'm not sure everyone else will waste time attacking him if he's already down for the fight.




That was my original plan, but I sort of messed things up. I suppose either way has its problems. Perhaps conditional actions? IOW, Tendak does A unless B happens, and then he does C.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 11, 2003)

FYI: I've not forgotten about you all. Been busy doing progress (or lack thereof) reports for my students, and I spent the weekend at the lake with the wife and kids. Also, has Cassius the Quick made an appearance recently?

Oh yeah: Bump!


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Also, has Cassius the Quick made an appearance recently?




Oh, yeah!  I'm still here. . . I'll check to see if I missed a post.

Keia


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 16, 2003)

Anyone home?


----------



## Velmont (Dec 16, 2003)

I am waiting for Mark Chnace next description of combat. I think we have all declared our action, no?


----------

